# How too



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Just received an end mill for my sumo and I need to take some links out how do I do it I've seen the tiny screws do I just take them out and remove the links .Is it a fiddly job or simple


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this a Strapcode aftermarket bracelet? If so, it should be screws so you need a tiny jeweller's screwdriver, a clean white surface so you can find a screw easily if it goes walkabout, and some kind of magnifier or loupe so you can see what you're doing, unless you're Superman?

I find needle nose pliers are handy for extracting the screw once undone, and for picking it up when it drops out. They don't always drop out freely.

If you need an uneven number of links, i.e. 3 on one, 2 on the other, put the extra link on the 12 o'clock side to keep the clasp centred on your wrist.

I work on a white microfibre towel so the screw doesn't bounce if it drops, because if one lands on the floor, good luck finding it :laugh:


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Cheers for the reply the part I'm worried about is handling the screws with them being so small as I've got sausage fingers . I'll take it to the jewlers i think . Yes it's a stapcot


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Strapcode bracelet, great looking and easy to adjust and following @it'salivejim s superb tips it will be fairly easy I should say. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

There are tools for doing this, Bergeon makes a great one, but if your spelling is to be any guide, I wouldn't even attempt it, take it to a jeweler or watchsmith to accomplish.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Pot. Kettle. Black. Were you off school the day they did punctuation?


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> There are tools for doing this, Bergeon makes a great one, but if your spelling is to be any guide, I wouldn't even attempt it, take it to a jeweler or watchsmith to accomplish.


 Just because I can't spell doesn't mean I can't work with my hands quite the opposite plus I don't talk down to people who can spell but haven't a clue when comes to fabricating / welding / machining / building trikes ect ( which is a lot more important to me than spelling ) all self taught and we'll respected in the triking community over here in the uk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome back to the thread. Happy new year. Yes, I was being rude. I post here mostly in jest. Did you get your strap sorted out?


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Fair play. yes i did now I've seen one apart I'll do the next one my self


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Ging said:


> Fair play. yes i did now I've seen one apart I'll do the next one my self


 It really isn't complicated and once you've done one, it makes it so much easier to do your own rather than have to go to a jeweller every time.

When I was first getting into this madness I took a watch to H Samuel to have some links removed. After watching the Saturday girl banging the bracelet to **** with a hammer I vowed to get some tools and do it myself. Serendipitously, that particular branch closed the following week.


----------

